# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB - EOΣΔ 16o Πανελληνιο κυπελλο  2010 (27 Νοεμβρίου, Γαλάτσι)

## LION

Το Σαββατο 27 Νοεμβριου 2010,θα πραγματοποιηθει το 16 πανελληνιο κυπελλο I.F.B.B.-E.Ο.Σ.Δ. στις 18.00μμ. στο κλειστο της Γκραβας στο Γαλατσι.
Η ζυγιση των αθλητων θα γινει στις 12.00πμ την ιδια μερα το πρωι.
Οι ενδιαφερομενοι αθλητες θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησουν συγκεκριμενη κρεμα βαψιματος εγγεκριμενη απο την Ι.F.B.B.
Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες στα τηλεφωνα της ομοσπονδιας.210-8622706.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραια,θα ειμαστε εκει λοιπον..Που θα γίνει;Γαλατσι;

----------


## savage

αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο νεο :03. Thumb up: 
τοσο για τους αθλητες οσο και για τους θεατες,μιας και δε θα συμπεσει με τη διοργανωση της wabba την επομενη.
ωραια λοιπον.πολυ ωραια! :03. Clap:

----------


## LION

Εκανα εντιτ Κωστα ΟΚ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:   Ολο το team εκει λοιπόν και μετα για φαγητο και όλα τα παρελκομενα του αγωνα.CU there !

----------


## Polyneikos

Για να κρατησουμε το τόπικ του αγωνα "καθαρο",όσον αφορα την συναντηση των μελων του φόρουμ υπαρχει τόπικ στα Εκτός Θεματος

*Συναντηση μελων στο 2ημερο 27-28/11,Κυπελλο IFBB+Mr Οδυσσεια WABBA 2010*

----------


## Muscleboss

Χρήστο ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, πρώτα ο Θεός, θα τα πούμε εκεί  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Σε ευχαριστούμε Χρήστο για την ενημέρωση.
Οσο για την βαφη των αθλητων, εχει αλλαξει κατι? Θα γινεται απο καποια συγκεκριμένη βαφη?

----------


## LION

> Σε ευχαριστούμε Χρήστο για την ενημέρωση.
> Οσο για την βαφη των αθλητων, εχει αλλαξει κατι? Θα γινεται απο καποια συγκεκριμένη βαφη?


 Aπο οτι με πληροφορησε ο κ.Λεβεντελης εχει σφραγιδα της I.F.B.B. και θα ειναι η ιδια για ολους τους αθλητες.
 Χρειαζεται ομως να επαληφθει στο σωμα περιπου 5-6 ωρες πριν και  δεν ξεβαφει στα ρουχα.

----------


## NASSER

> Aπο οτι με πληροφορησε ο κ.Λεβεντελης εχει σφραγιδα της I.F.B.B. και θα ειναι η ιδια για ολους τους αθλητες.
>  Χρειαζεται ομως να επαληφθει στο σωμα περιπου 5-6 ωρες πριν και  δεν ξεβαφει στα ρουχα.


Ενδιαφερον ακουγεται! Στο χρώμα μαλλον πιο μελαχρινός κερδίζει  :01. Smile:

----------


## Dreiko

προβλεπω παλι τοιχους με καφε μουτζες απλωμενες :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## LION

> προβλεπω παλι τοιχους με καφε μουτζες απλωμενες


 Ενας αλλος λογος ειναι οτι δεν ξεβαφει και στους τοιχους και δεν θα υπαρχει και προβλημα με τον εκαστοτε χωρο που γινονται οι αγωνες!!!

----------


## Dreiko

^^^^ναι το ξερω(πλακα εκανα)μολις πριν δεκα λεπτα ημουνα με τον ιορδανη και μου εδειξε ολο τι κιτ βαψιματος με τη σφραγιδα της ifbb που θα χρησομοποιηθει στπυς αγωνες...(απο πιλινγκ μεχρι σφουγγαρακι :01. Mr. Green: ),ακριβως για αυτο που λες... :03. Thumb up: 

Υ.Γ.Βεβαια μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι 100% η ημερομηνια,υπαρχει ακομα μια πιθανοτητα για τις 28. :01. Unsure:

----------


## flexakis

Mπορει καποιος να μας ποσταρει φωτο,απο το εν λογο προ'ι'ον?

----------


## LION

ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ Σαββατο 27-11-2010.Δεν υπαρχει θεμα αμφιβολιας.
(Το προιον ουτε εγω το εχω δει ακομη!)

----------


## NASSER

Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου

----------


## NASSER

Μίνα Καλιακουδα

----------


## NASSER

Ελενα Καββά
Η Έλενα αν και τραυματισμενη στο ποδι εδωσε την παρουσιαση της και αφισε πολυ θετικα σχολια σε ολους. Βελτιωμένη και πανω απο ολα θηλυκό!

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ ανεβαζεις τους σφυγμους του τοπικ με αυτες τις φωτο!! :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Νασσερ ανεβαζεις τους σφυγμους του τοπικ με αυτες τις φωτο!!


Να κλεισω για αποψε με φωτο του Τσουνου Γιαννη κατα τη ζυγιση... 113,5 κιλα επι σκηνης και γενικος νικητης του 16ου κυπέλλου. Ο τιτλος του ανίκει και του αξίζει!

----------


## Eddie

Πανω,κατω απιστευτος!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο γιάννης την κυριακη στη βάμπα ζυγίστηκε μπροστά μου και ήταν 121 κιλά , ήταν στην καλύτερη φόρμα του, το καλοκαίρι στην θεσσαλονίκη δεν του βγήκε καλα η προετοιμασία πολλα νεύρα είχε, αλλα και τώρα αλλα το πάλεψε γιατι το πίστεψε οτι θα βγεί καλύτερος και κρατήθηκε μέχρι τέλους και ας την πλήρωσαν 2 γάτες περσικές και ας είχαν απο 7 ψυχές .

τώρα ο γιάννης αν κρατηθεί και συνεχίσει συστηματικα το καλοκαίρι στο γκράν πρί θα βγάλει μάτια , έχει τρομερές δυνατότητες και είναι και πολύ δυνατός , αλλα έχει και πολύ τρέλα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Καλα,τα κοριτσια μας......απλα ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΡΟΙ :02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown:  :02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Μπραβο σε ολες,πανεμορφες & με απιστευτη συμμετρια ε?

Το Καλοκαιρι περιμενουμε να δουμε και τη Βικη  :08. Turtle:  Η οποια αναμενεται πανεμορφη οπως παντα αλλωστε, και πολυ ανανεωμενη!!

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Να κλεισω για αποψε με φωτο του Τσουνου Γιαννη κατα τη ζυγιση... 113,5 κιλα επι σκηνης και γενικος νικητης του 16ου κυπέλλου. Ο τιτλος του ανίκει και του αξίζει!



NASSER ο Γιαννης ειναι γιγαντας   :02. Shock:   & πολυ καλη ψυχη!
Πολλα μυικα κιλα,δυσκολα να τα συντηρησεις!!!


Συγχαρητηρια & απο εμενα στο Γιαννη,δικαίος ο Πρωτος των Πρωτων!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Παρουσίαση του εφηβου.

----------


## NASSER

κατηγορία bodybuilding classic -1.75

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Μπραβο & συγχαρητηρια στον Εφηβο Αθλητη Μελιαδη (αν δεν κανω λαθος στο επωνυμο).Χαιρει του θαυμασμου μου & της εκτιμησης μου!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Μπραβο & συγχαρητηρια στον Εφηβο Αθλητη Μελιαδη (αν δεν κανω λαθος στο επωνυμο).Χαιρει του θαυμασμου μου & της εκτιμησης μου!!!


Για οσους ξερουν και καταλαβαινουν, τα λογια ειναι περιττά γιαυτον τον εφηβο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> Μπραβο & συγχαρητηρια στον Εφηβο Αθλητη Μελιαδη (αν δεν κανω λαθος στο επωνυμο).Χαιρει του θαυμασμου μου & της εκτιμησης μου!!!





> Για οσους ξερουν και καταλαβαινουν, τα λογια ειναι περιττά γιαυτον τον εφηβο


+100000000 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

κατηγορια bodybuilding classic +1.75

----------


## NASSER

συνεχεια την bodybuilding classic +1.75

----------


## savage

κι αλλες φωτο!!! σουπερ!!!  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Σωστος και αποστομωτικός ο φιλος.
> 
> Δεν εχει νοημα παντως να κρυβομαστε ολοι μαζι πισω απο το δαχτυλο μας ετσι ωστε να αισθανομαστε ωραια που ειμαστε πρωταθλητες σε εναν τετοιο αγωνα.


Και βέβαια πρέπεινα αισθάνονται ωραία όλοι αυτοί που κέρδισαν τις κατηγορίες τους και αυτοί που συμμετείχαν (κανείς δενήτανπρωταθλητής γιατί ο αγώνας ήταν Κύπελλο που σημαίνει ότι απλά τα παιδιά βοήθησαν τους Συλλόγους στους οποίους ανήκουν,και γι αυτό και μόνο μπράβο τους).Οσο για το επίπεδο του αγώνα ,το γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι οι περισσότεροι προετοιμάζονται από τονΣεπτέμβριο για το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα του Ιουνίου στην Θεσσαλονίκη και για το Grand Prix(και τους εύχομαι να προετοιμαστούν τα προσεχή χρόνια (όσοι ακολουθήσουν επαγγελματικό)για τοεπόμενο διεθνές επαγγελματικό,τοArnold Classic (να ρίξω και τηνβόμβα) ΚΑΙ ΤΟ MR OLYMPIA   ΠΟΥΘΑ ΔΙΕΞΑΧΘΕΙ ΤΟ 20..  ΣΤ..(υπομονή).Ετσι για ναμηνκρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας με ψευδόνυμα .

----------


## LION

> : *τους εύχομαι να προετοιμαστούν τα προσεχή χρόνια (όσοι ακολουθήσουν επαγγελματικό)για τοεπόμενο διεθνές επαγγελματικό,τοArnold Classic (να ρίξω και τηνβόμβα) ΚΑΙ ΤΟ MR OLYMPIA   ΠΟΥΘΑ ΔΙΕΞΑΧΘΕΙ ΤΟ 20..  ΣΤ..(υπομονή)*.  .


Tετοια να διαβαζω!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Tετοια να διαβαζω!!!


Θα διαβάσεις κι άλλα και καλλίτερα.Η σωματική διάπλαση είναι άθλημα υπομονής ,και απορώ με αυτούς που βιάζονται να πουν.Θα γράφω (το πάρκινσον τώρα άλλοι το πάθαν)

----------


## Muscleboss

NASSER ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολυ για τις φώτος και το ρεπορτάζ!  :03. Clap: 




> για τοεπόμενο διεθνές επαγγελματικό,τοArnold Classic (να ρίξω και τηνβόμβα) ΚΑΙ ΤΟ MR OLYMPIA ΠΟΥΘΑ ΔΙΕΞΑΧΘΕΙ ΤΟ 20.. ΣΤ..(υπομονή).


Αυτό εδώ δεν είμαι βέβαιος τι σημαίνει... μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποια ακόμα βοήθεια; γιατί ακούγεται σημαντικό..  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## docmar

> Και βέβαια πρέπεινα αισθάνονται ωραία όλοι αυτοί που κέρδισαν τις κατηγορίες τους και αυτοί που συμμετείχαν (κανείς δενήτανπρωταθλητής γιατί ο αγώνας ήταν Κύπελλο που σημαίνει ότι απλά τα παιδιά βοήθησαν τους Συλλόγους στους οποίους ανήκουν,και γι αυτό και μόνο μπράβο τους).Οσο για το επίπεδο του αγώνα ,το γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι οι περισσότεροι προετοιμάζονται από τονΣεπτέμβριο για το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα του Ιουνίου στην Θεσσαλονίκη και για το Grand Prix(και τους εύχομαι να προετοιμαστούν τα προσεχή χρόνια (όσοι ακολουθήσουν επαγγελματικό)για τοεπόμενο διεθνές επαγγελματικό,τοArnold Classic (να ρίξω και τηνβόμβα) ΚΑΙ ΤΟ MR OLYMPIA   ΠΟΥΘΑ ΔΙΕΞΑΧΘΕΙ ΤΟ 20..  ΣΤ..(υπομονή).Ετσι για ναμηνκρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας με ψευδόνυμα .


 Παλιε και καλε αγωνιστικε αθλητη μου Νικο, ειμαι περηφανος για εσενα, οποτε σε κατεβασα σε αγωνα, παντα ησουν αψογος στην προετοιμασια σου μαζι μου,.... απο εμενα να ξερεις οτι ειναι σεβαστη η αποψη σου.

 Ομως απο εσενα θα περιμενα πριν κανεις  quote στο post μου και απαντησεις, να εκανες τον κοπο να γνωριζεις πιο πριν, το οτι τουλαχιστο δεν κρυβομαι πισω απο κανενα ψευδονυμο, ειμαι απο το πρωτο μου post εδω απολυτα επωνυμος και πως δεν κρυβομαι πισω απο το δαχτυλακι μου επειδη αναγνωριζω το χαμηλο επιπεδο ενος αγωνα.,.....αυτοι που το βλεπουν επισης και δεν λενε τιποτε ομως σιγουρα το κανουν.

Καλα κανουν και χαιρονται τα παιδια για την προετοιμασια που καναν και το αποτελεσμα που φεραν,..συγχαρητηρια για τον κοπο τους και για το οτι μπηκαν στην διαδηκασια να ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΟΥΝ.

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  τους απο εμενα για αυτο.

Αλλο θεμα η χαρα του αθλητη και του αγωνα του και αλλο το πολυ χαμηλο επιπεδο του αγωνα.

Φιλε το καταλαβαινω τα χρονια περνουν και αφηνουν πανω μας τα σημαδια τους,  οσο και αν εχει αδυνατησει για τον παραπανω λογο η μνημη μου θυμαμαι ακομη αρκετα πραγματα.

Δεν θελω να γραψω περισοτερα, σεβομαι τον κοπο του ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το παραπανω ισχυει και για σενα φιλε μου.

Ο "δασκαλος" σου (οπως εσυ αναφωνουσες παντα οταν με εβλεπες)

Γιωργος.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> NASSER ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολυ για τις φώτος και το ρεπορτάζ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό εδώ δεν είμαι βέβαιος τι σημαίνει... μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποια ακόμα βοήθεια; γιατί ακούγεται σημαντικό.. 
> 
> ΜΒ


.Κάποιοι(που θατους κατονομάσω όταν έρθει η ώρα)προσπάθησαν να βάλουνεμπόδια, να δυσφημίσουν, να κατακρίνουν καιάλλα πολλά τόσο στο 1οόσοκαι στο2ο Grand Prix και στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα.Τοαποτέλεσμα ήταν αυτό που όλοι είδαμε.86 συμμετοχέςστοΠανελλήνιο (δενυπάρχει προηγούμενο,νομίζω) και πάνω από 25 στοGrand Prix μετα χρηματικά έπαθλα να δίνονται επί τόπου στους αθλητές μετά τοτέλος της διοργάνωσης.Η διοργάνωσηαυτή δενπέρασεαπαρατήρηρη απότην ΙFBB η οποία μας ανέθεσε τηνδιοργάνωση του διεθνούς Grand Prix τον προσεχή Ιούνιο.Σε αυτό συνέβαλαν οι ενέργειες του Προέδρου της ΕΟΣΔ .Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη και οχορηγόςτουαγώνα ,Παπαντώνης Δημήτρης (PhD Hellas team).Επειδή θέλουμε και το αποδεικνύουμε ,η επόμενη διοργάνωση να είναι σημαντικότερη από την προηγούμενη, ανεβαίνουμε την σκάλα έτσι.Το πρώτο σκαλί ήταν ένα Ελληνικό Grand Prix.Το δεύτερο θα είναι ενα Ελληνικό και ένα διεθνές(τον Ιούνιο) .Ολοι γνωρίζουμε ποιό είναι το τελευταίο.Πιστεύουμε και έχουμε σαφείς ενδείξεις ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε.Ελπίζω να απάντησα.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Παλιε και καλε αγωνιστικε αθλητη μου Νικο, ειμαι περηφανος για εσενα, οποτε σε κατεβασα σε αγωνα, παντα ησουν αψογος στην προετοιμασια σου μαζι μου,.... απο εμενα να ξερεις οτι ειναι σεβαστη η αποψη σου.
> 
>  Ομως απο εσενα θα περιμενα πριν κανεις  quote στο post μου και απαντησεις, να εκανες τον κοπο να γνωριζεις πιο πριν, το οτι τουλαχιστο δεν κρυβομαι πισω απο κανενα ψευδονυμο, ειμαι απο το πρωτο μου post εδω απολυτα επωνυμος και πως δεν κρυβομαι πισω απο το δαχτυλακι μου επειδη αναγνωριζω το χαμηλο επιπεδο ενος αγωνα.,.....αυτοι που το βλεπουν επισης και δεν λενε τιποτε ομως σιγουρα το κανουν.
> 
> Καλα κανουν και χαιρονται τα παιδια για την προετοιμασια που καναν και το αποτελεσμα που φεραν,..συγχαρητηρια για τον κοπο τους και για το οτι μπηκαν στην διαδηκασια να ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΟΥΝ.
> 
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  τους απο εμενα για αυτο.
> 
> Αλλο θεμα η χαρα του αθλητη και του αγωνα του και αλλο το πολυ χαμηλο επιπεδο του αγωνα.
> ...


Γειά σου δάσκαλε (το εννοώ).Και τον πατέρα μου να έβλεπα με ψευδώνυμο θα τον μάλωνα.Ειμαι απλά εναντίον.Τώρα για τοθέμα ,τα παιδιά ήξεραν ότι το επίπεδο δεν θα ήταν ψηλό.Σεαυτό συμφωνούμε.Διαφωνώ μόνο στο ότι κατά την γνώμη μου ο οποιουδήποτε επιπέδου αγώνας χαρά πρέπει να δίνει στον αθλητή(θυμάσαι εκείνο τον αδύνατο όταν αγωνιζόσουν έφηβος ακόμα και την μιά κέρδιζες εσύ μιά αυτός?δεν σου έδινε χαρά αυτό ?κι ας ήσασταν2.Πρέπει να τα πούμε από κοντά δάσκαλε γιατί θα κατέβω στα Masters(47 έγινα).Εύχομαι ναείσαι πάντα καλά και συγγνώμηγια τηνέντασή μου.

----------


## LION

> .Κάποιοι(που θατους κατονομάσω όταν έρθει η ώρα)προσπάθησαν να βάλουνεμπόδια, να δυσφημίσουν, να κατακρίνουν καιάλλα πολλά τόσο στο 1οόσοκαι στο2ο Grand Prix και στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα.Τοαποτέλεσμα ήταν αυτό που όλοι είδαμε.86 συμμετοχέςστοΠανελλήνιο (δενυπάρχει προηγούμενο,νομίζω) και πάνω από 25 στοGrand Prix μετα χρηματικά έπαθλα να δίνονται επί τόπου στους αθλητές μετά τοτέλος της διοργάνωσης.Η διοργάνωσηαυτή δενπέρασεαπαρατήρηρη απότην ΙFBB η οποία μας ανέθεσε τηνδιοργάνωση του διεθνούς Grand Prix τον προσεχή Ιούνιο.Σε αυτό συνέβαλαν οι ενέργειες του Προέδρου της ΕΟΣΔ .Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη και οχορηγόςτουαγώνα ,Παπαντώνης Δημήτρης (PhD Hellas team).Επειδή θέλουμε και το αποδεικνύουμε ,η επόμενη διοργάνωση να είναι σημαντικότερη από την προηγούμενη, ανεβαίνουμε την σκάλα έτσι.Το πρώτο σκαλί ήταν ένα Ελληνικό Grand Prix.Το δεύτερο θα είναι ενα Ελληνικό και ένα διεθνές(τον Ιούνιο) .Ολοι γνωρίζουμε ποιό είναι το τελευταίο.Πιστεύουμε και έχουμε σαφείς ενδείξεις ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε.Ελπίζω να απάντησα.



Nομιζω οσο υπαρχει υγιης διαλογος,χωρις στειρα αντιπαραθεση μονο για το "θεαθηναι",κατι καλο στο τελος μενει!Ατοπες αποψεις,χωρις σοβαρες προτασεις,μου θυμιζουν τους πολιτικους που επιδιωκουν να βρισκονται στην επικαιροτητα!
Ο καθενας κρινεται απ'αυτα που γραφει και υποστηριζει,ειτε θετικα ειτε αρνητικα.
*Οσοι αγαπανε το αθλημα,ας "αγκαλιασουν"τετοιες μεγαλες προσπαθειες,μοναδικες η' πολυ λιγοστες,για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα!* :08. Toast:

----------


## docmar

> Γειά σου δάσκαλε (το εννοώ).Και τον πατέρα μου να έβλεπα με ψευδώνυμο θα τον μάλωνα.Ειμαι απλά εναντίον.Τώρα για τοθέμα ,τα παιδιά ήξεραν ότι το επίπεδο δεν θα ήταν ψηλό.Σεαυτό συμφωνούμε.Διαφωνώ μόνο στο ότι κατά την γνώμη μου ο οποιουδήποτε επιπέδου αγώνας χαρά πρέπει να δίνει στον αθλητή(θυμάσαι εκείνο τον αδύνατο όταν αγωνιζόσουν έφηβος ακόμα και την μιά κέρδιζες εσύ μιά αυτός?δεν σου έδινε χαρά αυτό ?κι ας ήσασταν2.Πρέπει να τα πούμε από κοντά δάσκαλε γιατί θα κατέβω στα Masters(47 έγινα).Εύχομαι ναείσαι πάντα καλά και συγγνώμηγια τηνέντασή μου.


Φιλε Νικο.
Και εγω εγινα 43 φιλε.

Κανενα προβλημα δεν αισθανθηκα καμια ενταση.

Φιλε μου καθως περναν τα χρονια οπως ειπα η μνημη αδυνατιζει χα χα χα χα,...επισης, απο την εποχη που ημουν εφηβος και αγωνιζομουν περασαν αμνημονευτα χρονια,...ετσι δικαιολογειται το οτι δεν θυμασαι πως στην κατηγορια μου βγηκα πρωτος παντα (δυο φορες επαιξα ολες κιολες) και πως ειχα οχι κατω απο 10 με 15 αντιπαλους line up.
Στο γενικο επαιζα με τον αδυνατο,...χα χα χα χα,...τι μου θυμισες ρε φιλε.

Τελος παντων δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα μας,.....ξανα λεω, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στα παιδια που κανουν προτεοιμασια αγωνιστικη και ΑΓΩΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ.
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ και να χαιρονται που καταφεραν αυτη την δοκιμασια.

Αλλο αυτο και αλλο η αναγνωριση του επιπεδου ενος αγωνα.

Τιποτε περισοτερο και τιποτε λιγοτερο φιλε μου.

ΥΓ και βεβαια πρεπει να τα πουμε απο κοντα ρε φιλε,....εισαι ακομη μαχημος απο οτι καταλαβαινω και μπραβο σου,...να κανουμε μαζι μια εξ αποστασεως προετοιμασια, γιατι οχι, αφου εχεις ακομη κουραγια RESPECT.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
> Και βέβαια πρέπεινα αισθάνονται ωραία όλοι αυτοί που κέρδισαν τις κατηγορίες τους και αυτοί που συμμετείχαν (κανείς δενήτανπρωταθλητής γιατί ο αγώνας ήταν Κύπελλο που σημαίνει ότι απλά τα παιδιά βοήθησαν τους Συλλόγους στους οποίους ανήκουν,και γι αυτό και μόνο μπράβο τους).Οσο για το επίπεδο του αγώνα ,το γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι οι περισσότεροι προετοιμάζονται από τονΣεπτέμβριο για το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα του Ιουνίου στην Θεσσαλονίκη και για το Grand Prix(και τους εύχομαι να προετοιμαστούν τα προσεχή χρόνια (όσοι ακολουθήσουν επαγγελματικό)για τοεπόμενο διεθνές επαγγελματικό,τοArnold Classic (να ρίξω και τηνβόμβα) ΚΑΙ ΤΟ MR OLYMPIA ΠΟΥΘΑ ΔΙΕΞΑΧΘΕΙ ΤΟ 20.. ΣΤ..(υπομονή).Ετσι για ναμηνκρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας με ψευδόνυμα .


εγω στεκομαι σε αυτο που ειπατε...και πραγματικα κυριε πααγεωργιου ειστε αξιος και μακαρι να σας εχει ο θεος καλα και να συνεχισετε το ιδιο εργο ωστε οχι μονο να ανεβει σκαλι το ελληνικο bodybulding αλλα να ανεβει πατωματα ολοκληρα και οροφους πραγματικα σπουδαια για αλλη μια φορα νεα.....φοβερα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Και βέβαια πρέπεινα αισθάνονται ωραία όλοι αυτοί που κέρδισαν τις κατηγορίες τους και αυτοί που συμμετείχαν (κανείς δενήτανπρωταθλητής γιατί ο αγώνας ήταν Κύπελλο που σημαίνει ότι απλά τα παιδιά βοήθησαν τους Συλλόγους στους οποίους ανήκουν,και γι αυτό και μόνο μπράβο τους).Οσο για το επίπεδο του αγώνα ,το γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι οι περισσότεροι προετοιμάζονται από τονΣεπτέμβριο για το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα του Ιουνίου στην Θεσσαλονίκη και για το Grand Prix(και τους εύχομαι να προετοιμαστούν τα προσεχή χρόνια (όσοι ακολουθήσουν επαγγελματικό)για τοεπόμενο διεθνές επαγγελματικό,τοArnold Classic (να ρίξω και τηνβόμβα) ΚΑΙ ΤΟ MR OLYMPIA   ΠΟΥΘΑ ΔΙΕΞΑΧΘΕΙ ΤΟ 20..  ΣΤ..(υπομονή).Ετσι για ναμηνκρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας με ψευδόνυμα .


Έτσι μπράβο,τέτοια νέα να διαβάζουμε! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: Συγχαρητήρια κ.Παπαγεωργίου και σε σάς καθώς και στους υπόλοιπους που δραστηριοποιούνται πάνω στη διοργάνωση τέτοιων αξιόλογων αγώνων,όπως του Πανελληνίου Πρωτ/τος IFBB και του  Olympus Grand Prix που έγιναν φέτος με μεγάλη επιτυχία!

Ακόμη μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία εύχομαι να έχετε στη διοργάνωση των πολυαναμενόμενων αγώνων του 2011!Κι εμείς οι αθλητές θα στηρίξουμε με τη συμμετοχή μας την προσπάθεια αυτή όπως και τις επόμενες αθλητικές διοργανώσεις της IFBB!Πλέον βλέπουμε ότι το άθλημά μας ανεβαίνει επίπεδο στη χώρα μας!Κυρίως επειδή υπάρχουν άνθρωποι σαν εσάς που πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται γι'αυτό!

Και πάλι καλή συνέχεια στις προσπάθειές σας! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## grego

> Και βέβαια πρέπεινα αισθάνονται ωραία όλοι αυτοί που κέρδισαν τις κατηγορίες τους και αυτοί που συμμετείχαν (κανείς δενήτανπρωταθλητής γιατί ο αγώνας ήταν Κύπελλο που σημαίνει ότι απλά τα παιδιά βοήθησαν τους Συλλόγους στους οποίους ανήκουν,και γι αυτό και μόνο μπράβο τους).Οσο για το επίπεδο του αγώνα ,το γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι οι περισσότεροι προετοιμάζονται από τονΣεπτέμβριο για το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα του Ιουνίου στην Θεσσαλονίκη και για το Grand Prix(και τους εύχομαι να προετοιμαστούν τα προσεχή χρόνια (όσοι ακολουθήσουν επαγγελματικό)για τοεπόμενο διεθνές επαγγελματικό,τοArnold Classic (να ρίξω και τηνβόμβα) ΚΑΙ ΤΟ MR OLYMPIA   ΠΟΥΘΑ ΔΙΕΞΑΧΘΕΙ ΤΟ 20..  ΣΤ..(υπομονή).Ετσι για ναμηνκρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας με ψευδόνυμα .


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: χιλια μπραβο κυριε νικο.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ,αλλά η προσπάθεια κυρίως οφείλεται, όπως είπα και παραπάνω,στην Ομοσπονδία,στον κο και στην κα Λεβεντέλη και στον χορηγό κο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη.Απ την μεριά μου,είμαι μόνο "συλλέκτης αθλητών"που θέλουνείτε απλώς μία συμμετοχή είτε να παν ψηλότερα,να ακούω περισσότερο τα παράπονά τους ,στα πλαίσια του λογικού και ναπροσπαθήσω νατα λύσω.Είμαι πάντα με το μέρος των αθλητών όταν διεκδικούν το δίκιο τους και σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση θα κινούμαι.Το άθλημα μας είναι της υπομονής ,γι αυτό και ο λόγος περί σκάλας.Να είστε όμως σίγουροι ότι θα την ανέβουμε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ευχαριστώ,αλλά η προσπάθεια κυρίως οφείλεται, όπως είπα και παραπάνω,στην Ομοσπονδία,στον κο και στην κα Λεβεντέλη και στον χορηγό κο Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη.Απ την μεριά μου,είμαι μόνο "συλλέκτης αθλητών"που θέλουνείτε απλώς μία συμμετοχή είτε να παν ψηλότερα,να ακούω περισσότερο τα παράπονά τους ,στα πλαίσια του λογικού και ναπροσπαθήσω νατα λύσω.Είμαι πάντα με το μέρος των αθλητών όταν διεκδικούν το δίκιο τους και σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση θα κινούμαι.Το άθλημα μας είναι της υπομονής ,γι αυτό και ο λόγος περί σκάλας.Να είστε όμως σίγουροι ότι θα την ανέβουμε.



καλό κουράγιο νίκο να συνεχίσεις την προσπάθεια αυτη , γιατι ο χώρος χρειάζετε άτομα που να αγαπάν αυτο που κάνουν και να έχουν ζημωθεί ώστε να γνωρίζουν την ελληνική κυρίως πραγματικότητα .

και επι την ευκαιρία της γιορτής σου ,να είσαι πολύχρονος και ευτυχισμένος :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

κατηγορια bodybuilding -80 Κg

----------


## NASSER

Απονομή στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη







 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## savage

4 ακομα φωτο απο την bbing classic (+1,75)

----------


## Giannis12

Ωραιος savage!!!
Εχεις πολυ ωραια ποδια,και κατακομμενα :03. Clap: 
Τι βαρος ειχες στους αγωνες και τι % Bf ?

----------


## savage

γιαννη ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια.

πραγματι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο τη γραμμωση των τετρακεφαλων και το διαχωρισμο τους απο τους δικεφαλους στις πλαινες ποζες (στηθους τρικεφαλων),αλλα πιστευω σε γαμπες δικεφαλους μηριαιους και κυριως γλουτους εχω πολλα περιθωρια βελτιωσης ακομα.

το βαρος μου στο επισημο ζυγισμα το σαββατο ηταν 80,7 κιλα.λογικα το απογευμα στον αγωνα ημουν 81+ κιλα γιατι ειχα φαει κι αλλο.

ημουν σχεδον ενα κιλο πανω απο το μαη και σαφως πιο σκληρος.γενικα υπηρξε προοδος και αυτο ειναι θετικο.τον ιουνιο στη θεσ/νικη πιστευω να ειμαι ακομα καλυτερος,πρωτα ο Θεος :08. Toast: 

bf% δεν ξερω

----------


## NASSER

Φωτο απο το ποζαρισμα του Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Nasser να'σαι καλα φιλε :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 
Δεν ειχα δει φωτογραφιες μου(στα ποζαρισματα) απο τους αγωνες.
Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 


Υ.γ.Επειδη δεν γνωριζω οσα εσυ,μηπως θα μπορουσες να μου πεις τον τροπο που θα μπορουσα να εχω και'γω αυτες τις φωτογραφιες?
Σ'ευχαριστω και παλι :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> Nasser να'σαι καλα φιλε
> Δεν ειχα δει φωτογραφιες μου(στα ποζαρισματα) απο τους αγωνες.
> Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ
> 
> 
> Υ.γ.Επειδη δεν γνωριζω οσα εσυ,μηπως θα μπορουσες να μου πεις τον τροπο που θα μπορουσα να εχω και'γω αυτες τις φωτογραφιες?
> Σ'ευχαριστω και παλι


Δημητρη πατας πανω στη φωτογραφια το δεξι κουμπι στο ποντικι και μετα ''αποθηκευση εικόνας ως...'' και θα τις εχεις στο αρχειο σου.

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> Δημητρη πατας πανω στη φωτογραφια το δεξι κουμπι στο ποντικι και μετα ''αποθηκευση εικόνας ως...'' και θα τις εχεις στο αρχειο σου.




Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε μου!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION



----------


## LION



----------


## savage

ωραιες φωτο!!! ευχαριστουμε χρηστο!!!

----------


## LION



----------


## LION



----------


## LION

*ΟVERALL CLASSIC BODYBUILDING*

----------


## savage

:03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Eddie

Ωραια μεση Νικολα :03. Clap: 

Του αλλου το δερμα μαζευει off season η ετσι θα ναι συνεχεια? :01. Confused:

----------


## LION

*ΟVERALL BODYBUILDING*

----------


## Muscleboss

wow! Ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστούμε Χρήστο.  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο χρηστάρα πολυ ωραίες φωτο και χαρακτηριστικές , αυτες μάλιστα και σε κανονικό μέγεθος  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Giannis12

Πολυ καλος ο Τσουνος ειδικα στι μπροστινες ποζες !!!
Αρκετα μεγαλη διαφορα απο τους υπολοιπους διαγωνιζομενους.

----------


## LION

*Overall*

----------


## beefmeup

ο τσουνος ειναι πολυ ψαρωτικος λεμε :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εκείνο που με στεναχωρεί στον γιάννη τον τσούνο είναι ότι ενα απο τα ωραιότερα σημεία του που είναι τα δικέφαλα τα έκοψε και τα δυο και όχι στην προπόνηση αλλα στην δουλειά σε φασαρία  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

και όντως είναι ψαρωτικός σε όποιους δεν τον ξέρουν , αλλα είναι απο τα καλύτερα και πιο φιλότιμα παιδια 
μια μέρα τα μέτρησα κρύα τα χέρια του στο γυμναστήριο μου και ήταν 57 εκατοστα στην προπόνηση έχουν φτάσει και στα 60 πρίν τα κόψει και δεν ήταν μόνο μεγάλα αλλα είχαν και ωραίο σχήμα 

αλλα έχει φτιάξει πολύ καλά τα πόδια του , οι γάμπες δεν το συζητάμε είναι απίστευτες , όπως και οι ώμοι του  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

> εκείνο που με στεναχωρεί στον γιάννη τον τσούνο είναι ότι ενα απο τα ωραιότερα σημεία του που είναι τα δικέφαλα τα έκοψε και τα δυο και όχι στην προπόνηση αλλα στην δουλειά σε φασαρία 
> 
> και όντως είναι ψαρωτικός σε όποιους δεν τον ξέρουν , αλλα είναι απο τα καλύτερα και πιο φιλότιμα παιδια 
> μια μέρα τα μέτρησα κρύα τα χέρια του στο γυμναστήριο μου και ήταν 57 εκατοστα στην προπόνηση έχουν φτάσει και στα 60 πρίν τα κόψει και δεν ήταν μόνο μεγάλα αλλα είχαν και ωραίο σχήμα 
> 
> αλλα έχει φτιάξει πολύ καλά τα πόδια του , οι γάμπες δεν το συζητάμε είναι απίστευτες , όπως και οι ώμοι του

----------


## savage

ναι οντως στο δεξι χερι ειναι εμφανες γαμωτο... :01. Unsure:

----------


## LION



----------


## LION



----------


## vAnY

:03. Clap:  πολυ ωραια ζουμ στις φωτος ευχαριστουμε Lion !!  :08. Toast:

----------


## LION

*ΟVERALL*

**

----------


## LION

*MASTERS*

----------


## LION

*BODYBUILDING +100*

----------


## Muscleboss

Χρηστο μιας και είσαι και επίσημος κριτής της IFBB θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να ακουσουμε και κάποιο σχόλιό σου για τις κατηγορίες ή για τους αθλητές που κέρδισαν, καθώς το φόρουμ διαβάζουν και μέλη που δεν έχουν επαφή με τα κρητίρια των αγώνων.

ΜΒ

----------


## LION

Οι συμμετοχες του αγωνα ανα κατηγορία


Κατηγορια Εφηβων:
Μελιάδης Α.

Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρων -1.75

1) Λυκουσης Χ
2) Ανδριανος Βιτοροπουλος Α.
3) Στεφανος Βελεντινης Σ.

Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρων +1.75

1) Σουβατζόγλου N.
2) Βουσκουδάκης X.
3) Πατέρας A.


Για τον Γενικο Τίτλο των κατηγοριων Classic Bodybuilding διαγωνιστηκαν οι νικητες των 2 κατηγοριων και νικητης ήταν ο
Νίκος Σουβατζόγλου (Savage)

Fitness Γυναικών

Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου

Bikini Γυναικών

Μίνα Καλιακούδα

Bodybuilding Γυναικών


Έλενα Καββά


Bodybuilding Ανδρών -80kg

1) Λουλάκης Μ.
2) Βαλιουδάκης Ι.
3) Μαστροκωστόπουλος Ν.

Bodybuilding Ανδρών -85kg

1) Γρηγοριάδης Δ.
2) Λάιος Π.
3) Τσιαμπάσης Σ.

Bodybuilding Ανδρών +90kg


1) Κουτρης Σ.
2)Παναγιωτιδης Ι.


Bodybuilding Ανδρών + 100kg

1) Τσούνος Γ.
2) Παπαδιόκος Κ.

Masters

1) Καγκελάρης Γ.
2) Σταυριανός Σ.
3) Πεχλιβάνης Δ.

Οι νικητες των Bodybuilding Κατηγοριων διαγωνιστηκαν για τον Γενικο Τίτλο.
Νικητης ο Γιαννης Τσουνος
__________________

----------


## Polyneikos

> εκείνο που με στεναχωρεί στον γιάννη τον τσούνο είναι ότι ενα απο τα ωραιότερα σημεία του που είναι τα δικέφαλα τα έκοψε και τα δυο και όχι στην προπόνηση αλλα στην δουλειά σε φασαρία


Ηλία δεν ηθελα να το θιξω πρωτος αλλα ιδιαιτερα στην πίσω πόζα δικεφαλων φαινεται αρκετα..
Παντως νομίζω οτι μπορεί να βελτιωθουν τα δικεφαλα του Γιαννη,και ο Tomas Bures ειχε κοψει δικεφαλο και μετα από 1 χρονο δεν φαινοταν η διαφορα..
Παντως επιασε πολυ καλή φορμα ο Γιαννης και νομίζω πως η IFBB απέκτησε ενα βαρυ όπλο στο δυναμικο της.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρηστο σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο...Φανταστικες ! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## LION

*BODYBUILDING -80*

----------


## LION

*BODYBUILDING -85*

----------


## LION

Σ' αυτον τον εφηβο αξιζουν πολλα συγχαρητηρια για το σθενος και τη δυναμη που εχει να αγωνιζεται!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και για την προοδο που εχει καθε χρονο!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ ΜΕΛΙΑΔΗΣ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλία δεν ηθελα να το θιξω πρωτος αλλα ιδιαιτερα στην πίσω πόζα δικεφαλων φαινεται αρκετα..
> Παντως νομίζω οτι μπορεί να βελτιωθουν τα δικεφαλα του Γιαννη,και ο Tomas Bures ειχε κοψει δικεφαλο και μετα από 1 χρονο δεν φαινοταν η διαφορα..
> Παντως επιασε πολυ καλή φορμα ο Γιαννης και νομίζω πως η IFBB απέκτησε ενα βαρυ όπλο στο δυναμικο της....



και γω τον μπούρες είχα στο μυαλό και μάλιστα σκεύτηκα να ρωτήσω να μάθω τι έκανε γιατι και ο γιάννης σκεύτετε να το διορθώσει , τα δικέφαλα του απλα δεν υπήρχαν πρίν την ζημια , δεν σημαίνει πως δεν ήταν καλός αλλα όταν μπορείς να είσαι καλύτερος και είναι κάτι απλό γιατι να μην το κάνεις 
και εγω που τον ξέρω πως ήταν με χαλάει αυτο το πράγμα , γιατι ο γιάννης έχει τρομερές δυνατότητες ακόμη , γιατι το καλούπι το έχει και αυτη την φορά άσχετα με την πρώτη θέση ηταν πολύ καλός .

και λέω άσχετα την πρώτη θέση ,γιατι δεν είχε και κανέναν σκληρό ανταγωνισμό , αλλα όπως έχω πεί αν είσαι καλός αυτο δεν αφαιρεί την αξία σου , δηλαδή εγω χάρηκα για την φόρμα που πέτυχε και σαν συνέπεια και την νίκη του , αλλα όχι αποκλειστικά για την νίκη

----------


## LION



----------


## LION

> Χρηστο σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο...Φανταστικες !


Παρακαλω! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

Οι φωτογραφιες ηταν μια ευγενικη χορηγια απο την Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.-I.F.B.B.

----------


## NASSER

> Παρακαλω!
> 
> Οι φωτογραφιες ηταν μια ευγενικη χορηγια απο την Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.-I.F.B.B.


Μπραβο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Τον Μαη ειδικα εχουμε να ανεβασουμε πολλες φωτο!! Ελπιζουμε να τα καταφερουμε να καλύψουμε ολοι μαζι οσο γινεται καλυτερα την καθε διοργανωση!

----------


## elias1988

Μόνο μια ερώτηση, ψιλοάσχετη με το θέμα, απλά δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω ολόκληρο τόπικ για μια ερώτηση.
Ερώτηση:
Ποιες είναι οι κατηγορίες (κυρίως κιλών) στο ifbb?
Υπάρχει κάποιο επίσημο site/link που να τις αναφέρει?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τσέκαρε το τόπικ  Κατηγορίες Αθλητών/Ομοσπονδία αναφέρει τις κατηγορίες σε όλες τις ομοσπονδίες. 
 :08. Toast:

----------

